

Ask HN: does a business website (still) need a forum? - laonitcon

I am currently building a website for my future company and I wonder whether or not it is useful today to integrate a forum (for feedback, questions and discussions between users,...)
======
annac
Forums are still a great asset for companies. They introduce additional free,
and generally high-quality content to a site -- providing an SEO boost, outlet
to address customer concerns / questions you might not want to address on your
main site, and lots of additional monetization opportunities if that is
something you are aiming for w/ your content.

An interesting resource on an adjacent topic is Google's white paper from last
summer Winning the Zero Moment of Truth. It provides an interesting
perspective on how the ways consumers are making decisions are evolving, and
how companies can better become a part of the NEW decision making process. I
would argue that forums fit nicely into this new paradigm.

